# Long distance out of state



## Candycane (Nov 13, 2019)

I drove Rider long distance and did not receive a tip. Picked up passenger in rich neighborhood. I could never, ever do that! * Long distance trips should require gratuity in advance. *


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Cancel


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Tough learning lesson but never rely on your pax to "do the right thing". Most could care less or assume you would not have taken the trip had it not been lucrative or worth your while. They don't understand how the pay structure works (or even care to). And, furthermore, no promises of tips at the end or in the app - those are blatant lies. Cash upfront or on to the next ride. Live and learn, my fellow ant!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You should negotiate if no then cancel.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Candycane said:


> I drove Rider long distance and did not receive a tip. Picked up passenger in rich neighborhood. I could never, ever do that! * Long distance trips should require gratuity in advance. *


They can tip during the trip...
You could tell them you can't do a long trip because you have a prior engagement but could change it for additional compensation....


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Normally I say the pax shouldn't feel forced to tip. I feel it's fine for a long ride,I'm sorry I can't get pax on the way back . I'm losing too much money. To suggest a tip. You got be careful . Maybe say sorry it's a big $ lose or what not. The smarts one will get the hint and throw something extra.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> They can tip during the trip...
> You could tell them you can't do a long trip because you have a prior engagement but could change it for additional compensation....


Even if the pax don't care about the drivers. I think explaining how it a waste on gas and how you can't get a pax makes the trip not worth. Just say sorry. They offer something cool,of not cancel.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Candycane said:


> I drove Rider long distance and did not receive a tip. Picked up passenger in rich neighborhood. I could never, ever do that! * Long distance trips should require gratuity in advance. *


Find out distance first & cancel. For better tips try bartending.


----------

